# Here is my hood cruiser



## oquinn (Dec 21, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2012)

*How is*

the Eskimo thing working out for ya?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2012)

bike said:


> the Eskimo thing working out for ya?




are you saying he's "Mighty"


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2012)

nice, clean, straight forward transportation...


----------



## kenspaceliners (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice job.
Kenny


----------

